

Ask PG/HN Mods: Can someone please help me unblock our RSS reader? - par

We made an RSS reader which is now being blocked by news.ycombinator.com (we get 'no data received'). We were parsing the RSS feed every 15 minutes. Is there anything we can do? I've stopped it from hitting HN for the past 24 hours, but it still appears blocked.
======
par
seems like it's good, woo!! I will honor thy robots.txt!

